# onlinesbi: transactions get updated in how much time?



## cute.bandar (May 16, 2012)

I am trying to add my bank account to paypal. 
Paypal sent a mail saying they have made 2 deposits in my bank account on May 16th. but I checked my net banking account and there are no transactions there.
Does anyone have any idea as to how much time does it take for onlinesbi to update show new transactions ?

Also is there a confirm transactions with mobile feature with paypal ?  I am paranoid about losing all my monies 

Thanks


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

Its instant.


----------



## asingh (May 17, 2012)

cute.bandar said:


> I am trying to add my bank account to paypal.
> Paypal sent a mail saying they have made 2 deposits in my bank account on May 16th. but I checked my net banking account and there are no transactions there.
> Does anyone have any idea as to how much time does it take for onlinesbi to update show new transactions ?
> 
> ...



Has your account been verified on PP..?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 17, 2012)

nothing is instant in indian online banking unless transaction is carried out by a registered authenticated indian payment gateway like billdesk.even transferring from one bank to other(say pnb from icici) takes ~2 hours at least reason being all such transactions are 1st transferred to RBI central control which clears them & only after that the other party/person account gets updated.i am guessing that since paypal is nothing like billdesk wait for at least 2-3 days & then contact bank/paypal.

edit:if transaction was made on 16th may after 5pm then most probably it will not show up before 9am next working day.reason being non-clearance because of working hour restrictions.


----------



## mrintech (May 17, 2012)

will take 3-5 days 

For more visit: *www.paypal-apac.com/india/


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

Whoa Whoa Whoa,
It'll take 3-5 business days as funds will transfer from Paypal (International) to your local branch, doesn't matter if its online banking or not as funds travel thru an international channel.

Don't worry, enjoy life until then.


----------



## cute.bandar (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for replies guys. I have decided to recieve money on my cousins paypal's account. First kamai in life  30$ !!


----------



## clmlbx (May 17, 2012)

asingh said:


> Has your account been verified on PP..?



Well I guess not and this two small transactions are under a dollar to verify Bank account..

I recently did and it was updated in 24 hours... paypal does say 3-5 Days but I received in a Day.. Well my Bank was ICICI.. so don't know about SBI


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Well I guess not and this two small transactions are under a dollar to verify Bank account..
> 
> I recently did and it was updated in 24 hours... paypal does say 3-5 Days but I received in a Day.. Well my Bank was ICICI.. so don't know about SBI



SBI = Government Banks, pretty easy to shift the blame on someone else.
ICICI = Pvt. Bank, blames backfire 

But its faster with pvt banks compared to Government, Sahakari or Co-Op Banks


----------



## cute.bandar (May 17, 2012)

just checked my bank  account. 1 transaction has come through.


----------



## clmlbx (May 17, 2012)

well Every Bank has it's procedures and time to follow it. But I can say that SBI are Lazy a ss h oles .. Who are lazy to give a form for new account. My personal experience.


----------

